# Smoked Sirloin Tip Roast help



## andrew82 (Sep 8, 2011)

Hello SMFers! I am going to smoke my first sirloin tip roast this weekend. It is about 10lbs. Im not sure if I want to slice it thin or take it up to 200 to pull. I figured I'd inject it with something and maybe give it a good wet rub. I will probobly the using Oak wood and RO lump with stoker on the 22 WSM. My questions are...

1. cook times?

2. foil at 140 if im pulling at 200?

3. Preferred injection/Marinade?

Thanks! I will provide Qview once it is done!

Andrew


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 8, 2011)

Andrew82 said:


> Hello SMFers! I am going to smoke my first sirloin tip roast this weekend. It is about 10lbs. Im not sure if I want to slice it thin or take it up to 200 to pull. I figured I'd inject it with something and maybe give it a good wet rub. I will probobly the using Oak wood and RO lump with stoker on the 22 WSM. My questions are...
> 
> 1. cook times?
> 
> ...




If you want pulled beef, then I would just get a chuck roast.

IMHO sirloin tip is way to lean to take to 200 for pulling.

Sirloin tip is a great cut of meat for rare to med rare thin sliced sammies.

For the rub we just coat with olive oil & Montreal Steak Seasoning. No marinade. Let the taste of the beef come through.

I would pull it out at 135, rest it, and maybe take a couple of slices off to taste.

Then refrigerate overnight & slice thin in the morning.

Here's one the way we like them.


----------



## teeznuts (Sep 8, 2011)

Al's right on the money. I did 2 a while back with a coat of EVOO and some seasoning. Smoked with mesquite and pulled around 140. foiled 1 for 2 hours and sliced and served for dinner with au jus and mashed taters. Froze the other one for later. They can be a bit messy to slice so soon after cooking but it was delish. The thinner the better.


----------



## venture (Sep 8, 2011)

I do mine like Al's.  Way too lean for pulling. And way too good to take to high temps.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## andrew82 (Sep 8, 2011)

That roast looks good! How long does it usually take to get to the 135-140 range smoking @ 225-250?


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 9, 2011)

Andrew82 said:


> That roast looks good! How long does it usually take to get to the 135-140 range smoking @ 225-250?




Depending on the size of roast, usually about 4 to 5 hours.


----------



## farallon (May 6, 2013)

I know this is an old thread, but I still wanted to put in a couple of comments about a receint experience that I had smoking sirloin tip.  A grocery store near me was running a sale on sirloin tip, so I thought, "what the heck, I'll give it a try."  I wanted to pull it, but still retain moisture.  After reading various forum entries about smoking sirloin tip, I came to the conclusion that that really wasn't possible using traditional methods, so I decided to go a somewhat non-traditional route and it turned out excellent.  Here is what I did:

Using a 4 lb piece of sirloin tip, the night before, I put a dry rub on the meat and placed it in the refrigerator, uncovered, over night.  The next morning, I fired up the propane smoker to a temperature between 200°-220°.  Once the temperature was steady, I put the sirloin tip in the smoker and smoked it for about 4 1/2 hours using apple wood chips.  I then removed the meat from the smoker and believe me, it was tough.  Now here comes the unconventional part.  Once out of the smoker, I coated the top of the meat with about 1/8 cup of bacon grease and placed it in a slow cooker.  I didn't add any extra liquid.  The smoked sirloin tip stayed in the slow cooker on high for 3-4 hours.  Upon completion, I shredded the meat along with the few juices collected in the bottom of the slow cooker.  The result was some of the best BBQ beef that I have ever had.  It was juicy, moist and flavorful.  I will definitely be using this method again.


----------

